# Dos control copy file



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.

I had, many years ago a copy utility called control copy file name is cc.exe. This utility has many powerful and useful copy/move options. This one is great to run command line batch file.
I lost it and tried to have it back but with no luck. Any one (old dos user maybe) here can help me find it. I will extremely appreciate.

Regards.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I've never heard of this particular program and unfortunately, a search on Google has turned up nothing usefull. Maybe someone else might know about this program. Do you remember who made it?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Skie said:


> I've never heard of this particular program and unfortunately, a search on Google has turned up nothing usefull. Maybe someone else might know about this program. Do you remember who made it?


Hi Skie.

I can not remember the author. I searched for it using as many options as I know. I had it since 1980's when I was running BBS and used it almost for all my events. That time Microsoft just started windows 16 bit frames and was no large HDD as now. I remember I copied my important data and stuff to 3.5" floppy disks and kept them in safe place in store. after months when needed I found all of them gone i believe of temperature as it is here 30-40 degree Centigrade most the year. As you said Maybe someone (oldie) like me still have it. I like it because it is simple and effective.

Thanks.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Skie said:


> I've never heard of this particular program and unfortunately, a search on Google has turned up nothing usefull. Maybe someone else might know about this program. Do you remember who made it?


Hi.

I got useful information from Armando Barreiro from simplycomputers2 at yahoogroups.com. He guided me to 2 locations where I could get exactly what I needed. The first one is http://www.xxcopy.com/index.htm that is exactly what I am looking for, other one is http://www.sac.sk/ where I found free antivirus and many other useful utilities (both sites have freeware).

Regards.

edit: please do not put intact email addresses within forum posts. It is too easy for the spambots to find the addresses and your group or anyone else's posted email would therefore suffer the consequences. I belomg to some Yahoo groups that unfortunately have been subject to the same. I had to disable the summary mailings because of it.


----------



## Noose (Nov 30, 2006)

I remember this application and was looking for it too. It was called controlled copy and is available on Simtel:

http://www.simtel.net/pub/pd/27097.html

Or better still, Tarmo's own site:

http://tarmo.fi/blog/2005/01/18/controlled-copy-released-as-freeware/

Since he's now released it as freeware.


----------

